# Four Winds Debuts 19-foot Class C Floorplan



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Four Winds International Corp., Elkhart, Ind., has introduced a short, 19-foot rear-kitchen Class C floorplan in its Four Winds/Chateau/Dutchmen sister brands on a 9,600-pound Ford E-350 cutaway chassis. "It's set up for two people, and you can park it in any parking lot in the U.S.," said Jon Krider, Four Winds marketing manager. The company estimates the coach will get 14-15 mpg with its Ford 5.4L V-8 gas engine, which is a substantial increase in fuel economy over a traditional Class C, Krider said. At just over 7 1/2 feet wide, the Four Winds fiberglass-and-aluminum 19-G floorplan features 6-foot 8-inch ceilings, a full bath and shower, convertible booth dinette, full-size refrigerator and a two-burner cooktop with microwave. MSRP starts at $59,100.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

...starting at $59k for that? Wow....


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Might as well go for a Class B and pay alot less.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Aw how Cute. It should be a class C-









John


----------

